# Rogers lowering US and international data plans



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

I got this message in my phone bill:

"Effective July 15/08 we're reducing the pay per use data roaming rates for the US & worldwide. While traveling in the US the current rate of $0.01/KB for BlackBerry Service Plans, Data Service Plans and other eligible data plans will be reduced to $0.0006/KB. The Flex Rate Plan rate will remain at $3/MB. For all other plans the US data rate will be $0.03/KB(from $0.05/KB) and the minimum chargeable amount will be rounded up to the nearest multiple of 20KB (previously 10KB). See rogers.com/roaming for roaming rates & other details or call 611 free on your wireless phone, if you have questions."

So it looks like you don't have to worry quite as much if you go to the USA and forget to turn off data roaming.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah...but....




CaptainCode said:


> I got this message in my phone bill:
> and the minimum chargeable amount will be rounded up to the nearest multiple of 20KB (previously 10KB).


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah that's not very good but I still think you'd end up saving money if you actually used data.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

So .6 cents per kb if we have a data plan, 3 cents if we dont? Still if far too expensive for the average person. I'll stick with T-Mobile for roaming even though I don't get data.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

ruffdeezy said:


> So .6 cents per kb if we have a data plan, 3 cents if we dont? Still if far too expensive for the average person. I'll stick with T-Mobile for roaming even though I don't get data.


Isn't that $0.61 per Mb?

$0.0006 x 1024


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

ruffdeezy said:


> So .6 cents per kb if we have a data plan, 3 cents if we dont? Still if far too expensive for the average person. I'll stick with T-Mobile for roaming even though I don't get data.


It says .06 cents per KB. By my math (which could very well be wrong), that means it costs $0.61 per MB for those with a data plan.

Before: .01 x 1024 = $10.24 per MB

Now: .0006 x 1024 = $0.61 per MB

Seems like a pretty good improvement to me.

EDIT: Damn, beat me to it!


----------



## aaron (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm going to C4 in Chicago in September. It'd be great to be able to use my iPhone properly while there, and this would certainly help!

No mention about this on the Fido site, though. Any news there?

Cheers!
Aaron.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Is everyone sure that they use 1024K per M instead of 1000K per M like the hard drive manufacturers do? Because if they use 1000K, it works out to be higher than what all of you have mentioned so far.

Cheers


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

tilt said:


> Is everyone sure that they use 1024K per M instead of 1000K per M like the hard drive manufacturers do? Because if they use 1000K, it works out to be higher than what all of you have mentioned so far.
> 
> Cheers


it doesn't matter whether *they* do or not. 
1. because they are charging by Kb, not Mb
.
2. because if they claimed it was $0.61/Mb, every internet user would assume they are following how Kb and Mb are measured. they can't just go and say "according to us 1Mb is 1000Kb." if they did, they'd have another PR nightmare, or mini-nightmare at least, when the first travelers received their roaming bills.


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

That's funny, on my bill they state $0.006/KB rather than $0.0006/KB mentioned here.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't think I made a typo but I left my bill at work so I can't check.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

$6 / mb is the charge, not 0.6mb. It was a typo in the first thread. 6/10ths of a cent per kb.


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

*any idea about Europe?*

we are going to Europe next week. I called Rogers to make sure I can use my iPhone 3g. To my surprise the rep says currently this phone won't work outisde Canada. I told him that's hard to believe. He even told me to take the Sim card out and put it in an old cellphone so that I have a usable phone for my travels. On the otherhand, I was thinking of taking out the sim when I'm travelling to ensure no accidental usage of data or otherwise? You guys think that would work?


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Your iphone is a world phone and will work anywhere that Rogers has roaming agreements. He may have thought you wanted to unlock the phone and use a different sim card. Enjoy your travels.


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

sdm688 said:


> we are going to Europe next week. I called Rogers to make sure I can use my iPhone 3g. To my surprise the rep says currently this phone won't work outisde Canada. I told him that's hard to believe. He even told me to take the Sim card out and put it in an old cellphone so that I have a usable phone for my travels. On the otherhand, I was thinking of taking out the sim when I'm travelling to ensure no accidental usage of data or otherwise? You guys think that would work?


so I did my own test. I pulled out the sim card & everything still worked, except the phone of course. No issue with net access & email if I could get wifi. So I think I'm gonna have the sim card out unless I need to use the phone as a phone.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

WorldIRC said:


> $6 / mb is the charge, not 0.6mb. It was a typo in the first thread. 6/10ths of a cent per kb.


aww 
That sucks.


----------

